# GCC Expert 24 cutter and free graphics software



## rhinestoneimage (Jun 23, 2011)

Does a GCC Expert 24 cutter integrate with free softwares like Silhouette or Inkspace? Also, if you know about these free softwares, can you tell me if I can add on a rhinestone plug-in (i.e. SmartDesigner by DAS or Rstones)? I want to do both vinyl or rhinestone work.


----------



## CastandBlast (Mar 28, 2009)

rhinestoneimage said:


> Does a GCC Expert 24 cutter integrate with free softwares like Silhouette or Inkspace? Also, if you know about these free softwares, can you tell me if I can add on a rhinestone plug-in (i.e. SmartDesigner by DAS or Rstones)? I want to do both vinyl or rhinestone work.



I had one of these when I first started out. They suck, poor control and accuracy, software they give you is garbage. To reach heftier weight cuts for thicker stuff like thermafilm I had to use their VCLD program which constantly crashed and was a pain. 

You should hold off til you can afford a Roland GX24 or Graphtec cutter!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I agree that a GCC Expert 24 does not do well with thicker materials......But as an inexpensive starter cutter it will make you money doing sign vinyl and/or heat press vinyl.....


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Both Smart Designer and rStones are both plugins for CorelDraw only. You can cut directly from CorelDraw to your GCC Expert 24 cutter.


----------

